# 25mg dbol ED enough?



## EOD (Dec 24, 2010)

First dance with dbol. Got 25mg caps and not sure if 50mg is a lil much for a first time dbol doer


----------



## G3 (Dec 24, 2010)

Good question, EOD. I've been thinking about using Dbol to kickstart an EQ/Test cycle or a Deca/Test cycle in the Spring and would like some advice, with dosing, also.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 24, 2010)

Why not start at 25 mg and if you "feel" you need more, then up the dose to 50 mg. But 50 mg is a little much for a first time user. I'm not sure if the caps you have are sealed. If not, I personally would just open it up and take half of the powder. That would put you at 37.5 mg which seems like a good dose. Or you can purchase more that have 5 or 10 mg per tab.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 24, 2010)

Don't waste your money taking dbol by itself first of all. 
Read stickies. It will straighten you out. That's why they are there.


----------



## G3 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ya Ripped, I was thinking of 40 mg. ED.


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 24, 2010)

im gonna start off with 30mg ed seems to be the norm


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 24, 2010)

30-40 mg is generally the norm for first time users. 25 mg sounds a little low but I would just start with 25 and see how you react to it. You never know. You might get a ton of sides and hate it on just 25 mg. Or you might love it and increase it. Some people have a high risk of gyno on dbol, some don't. You never know till you try it. Good luck and keep us postd on your results.


----------



## brandon123 (Dec 24, 2010)

My first time was 20mg ED and i had great results.  just make sure you try and split it up throught the day, no matter what dose you decide on


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 24, 2010)

/like on the dmz wich i got most say 20mg ed and dbol 30 or a lil more is dmz stronger? seems like it might be i dont no shizz abt the science part but from wht i read some say it is some say it's not...


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 24, 2010)

brandon123 said:


> My first time was 20mg ED and i had great results.  just make sure you try and split it up throught the day, no matter what dose you decide on



+1. You'll probably have to break open the capsule regardless to keep a steady dose and to dose 2x a day.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 24, 2010)

Work IN Progress said:


> Don't waste your money taking dbol by itself first of all.
> Read stickies. It will straighten you out. That's why they are there.



Think you missed read his question m8.


----------



## MDR (Dec 24, 2010)

Nothing wrong with trying 25 for a week or so.  You can always bump it up a bit.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 24, 2010)

MDR said:


> Nothing wrong with trying 25 for a week or so. You can always bump it up a bit.


 
I agree. You will still make gains at 25mg but if you want to make even more gains bump it up. Just listen to your body and watch for side effects.


----------



## GMO (Dec 24, 2010)

Yes, 25mg is a good starting point for your first time.


----------



## EOD (Dec 24, 2010)

thanx alot for the help guys. Ya I'm kinda bummed about the 25mg caps. I guess it's a better bang for ur buck. No I'm not on dbol only. 650mg sustanon 200mg tren-E 2iu growth and now 25mg dbol not to mention AI. I'll probabbly stick to the 25mg dose. It seems like I'm getting a lil bit of everything...


----------



## GMO (Dec 24, 2010)

EOD said:


> thanx alot for the help guys. Ya I'm kinda bummed about the 25mg caps. I guess it's a better bang for ur buck. No I'm not on dbol only. 650mg sustanon 200mg tren-E 2iu growth and now 25mg dbol not to mention AI. I'll probabbly stick to the 25mg dose. It seems like I'm getting a lil bit of everything...



Nice little cocktail ya got there.  Have fun bro!


----------



## TwisT (Dec 24, 2010)

EOD said:


> First dance with dbol. Got 25mg caps and not sure if 50mg is a lil much for a first time dbol doer



50mg should be tolerable in most people, give it a shot. As long as you're taking proper liver support you will be fine. If the sides are intolerable, simply drop your dose back down to 25mg.

-T


----------



## superted (Dec 24, 2010)

Do u have anything for prolactin control ? Caber, prami, caber 

Decent cycle u got set up there so I'm assuming this is not your first rodeo? Just first run with dbol right? 

Personally I'd say 25mg a bit low but I'd base my dose off off how u have to dose other orals if ur lucky and relatively side free go 50mg guarantee that's where ur gonna end up anyway

IMO dbol absolutely best taken 90 minutes pre WO ENTIRE dose, maximize blood serum levels at point of WO split up over 3 doses non WO days half life 3-4 hours a day this is exactly how Arnold did it, good enough for him good enough for me just my 2c


----------



## EOD (Dec 24, 2010)

nice I'll probabbly stick to 25 than bump it after a week. Also got a quick Q. Instead of taking dbol as a kick start would it help keep gains better if u run it mid cycle?


----------



## MDR (Dec 24, 2010)

EOD said:


> nice I'll probabbly stick to 25 than bump it after a week. Also got a quick Q. Instead of taking dbol as a kick start would it help keep gains better if u run it mid cycle?



A lot of folks swear by running it when things start to level off around week 7 or so.  I've tried it, and I think it works well.  I'd probably think about a short ester test (and Deca if you decide to take Deca) so it kicks in faster in the beginning


----------



## EOD (Dec 24, 2010)

just started the dbol and I'm on my 7th week too


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 24, 2010)

EOD said:


> nice I'll probabbly stick to 25 than bump it after a week. Also got a quick Q. Instead of taking dbol as a kick start would it help keep gains better if u run it mid cycle?



Most like it at the beginning as a kick start while you wait for the Test to kick in. Otherwise it'll be 3-5 weeks before you start seeing effects versus 1-2 weeks if you use dbol. You're using a long ester tren too so dbol at the beginning is probably your best bet. But there's nothing wrong with doing it mid or at the end of the cycle. Most of your gains will come in the first eight weeks so maximizing your gear during that time period generally yields the most gains IMO.


----------

